# Problem installing Feature Update to Windows 10, Verson 1703



## Taahirah (Jul 12, 2017)

The feature update to windows 10 version 1703 has been trying to automatically update for months now. I honestly don't know what the issue is. It just says failed to install on each date it tries. I restart for it to try again and the same thing. It will also say couldn't update because other updates are in progress but that's not the case at all. I'm not sure what to do to resolve it which is why I am asking for help. Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Download and install the Update Assistant from this tool here:

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

Then, see if it can update Windows.


----------



## Taahirah (Jul 12, 2017)

Update was unsuccessful. Error message just said something went wrong and contact Microsoft support for help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No error code? What about in the Windows Event Viewer?


----------



## Taahirah (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm sorry I am not sure what the Windows Event Viewer is.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, essentially the util from MS performs the functions in the following cmd, go to search and type;- command prompt, right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator" an elevated cmd prompt will open. Copy all the cmd text below and then right click anywhere in the cmd prompt window and select paste:-

fsutil resource setautoreset true c:\&fsutil usn deletejournal /d /n c:&Dism.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup&&sfc /scannow&Dism.exe /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth&sfc /scannow&Dism.exe /Online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup /ResetBase&pause 

Press enter, this takes quite awhile to run so be patient if it appears to hang, just wait, it will finish. When done restart computer and try updates now. let us know how you get on.


----------



## Taahirah (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm sorry I just read your message. I will perform what you asked and reply back with the results. Thank you!


----------



## Taahirah (Jul 12, 2017)

Update was unsucessful. 

This is what was stated: We can't install some updates because other updates are in progress. Restarting your computer may help, and we'll keep trying to update. 

I tried restarting twice and nothing.


----------



## Taahirah (Jul 12, 2017)

I haven't received a reply back. I really appreciate the help. Is there anyone who may know how to resolve my issue?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, run the cmd from post #6 again, may have to do it twice more, It is designed to remove pending updates, among other issues.

EDIT:- windows update service should be stopped however to make sure before running the cmd at the elevated prompt run:-

net stop wuauserv (press enter) A restart will reset the service.


----------



## Taahirah (Jul 12, 2017)

Ok I will try this. Thank you.


----------



## Taahirah (Jul 12, 2017)

I don't understnad what you mean by this I'm sorry:

EDIT:- windows update service should be stopped however to make sure before running the cmd at the elevated prompt run:-

net stop wuauserv (press enter) A restart will reset the service.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you are stopping the windows update service. It should be stopped, however we need to make sure it is. It's service name is wuauserv, and if it is running, it can interfere with removal of pending updates. When you restart your computer the service will be ready to start when needed, (windows default for this service is manual (trigger) start).


----------



## Taahirah (Jul 12, 2017)

It said the windows update could not be stopped.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The easiest way to do this is download the tool in post#4 that makes a dvd or usb flash drive bootable and update from that. If that fails copy out whatever files and data are important to a safe place and then boot to that disk and install Windows 10 clean.


----------



## Taahirah (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm sorry but I don't see a tool to download in post#4


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Taahirah said:


> I'm sorry but I don't see a tool to download in post#4


Oops post # 2.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well windows update is a service that is stoppable, that is by design, (was that the exact message you received, when you ran the net stop cmd?). Open a cmd as admin (post #6 ) and copy and paste the below cmd into the cmd prompt window.

echo > 0 & sc queryex wuauserv >> 0 & sc queryex wuauserv >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0

Press enter, please post the notepad output here. It will not hurt to run the util linked by Rich in his last post.


----------



## Taahirah (Jul 12, 2017)

ECHO is on.

SERVICE_NAME: wuauserv 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 1108
FLAGS : 

SERVICE_NAME: wuauserv 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 1108
FLAGS : 
ECHO is on.


----------



## Taahirah (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm sorry that I don't really know how to do too much. I have a flash disk but I am not exactly sure how to put windows 10 on it. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Just go to the link I gave you, take a deep breath, and choose "Download tool now" and do everything it says after that.


----------



## Taahirah (Jul 12, 2017)

jenae said:


> Hi, run the cmd from post #6 again, may have to do it twice more, It is designed to remove pending updates, among other issues.
> 
> EDIT:- windows update service should be stopped however to make sure before running the cmd at the elevated prompt run:-
> 
> net stop wuauserv (press enter) A restart will reset the service.


Ok so I tried this again and it stopped windows update service. So I tried to download windows 10 again from the link provided in a previous post: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/soft...load/windows10 and it did not work rather it stated something went wrong and gve me this error code:

0xc1900107


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try these options: https://www.kapilarya.com/fix-windows-10-anniversary-update-failed-to-install


----------



## Taahirah (Jul 12, 2017)

Rich-M said:


> The easiest way to do this is download the tool in post#4 that makes a dvd or usb flash drive bootable and update from that. If that fails copy out whatever files and data are important to a safe place and then boot to that disk and install Windows 10 clean.


I tried this and was unsuccessful. It said setup couldn't start properly. Please reboot your pc and try running windows 10 setup again.

I did a reboot and tried again and got the same message above.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I think you just lack the skills to do this right, it's not a bad thing as we are not born knowing how to do all, time to seek help as without a "blow by blow of" what you did we will never figure out what you did wrong.


----------



## Taahirah (Jul 12, 2017)

Well what should I do? I followed all the steps that were given to me. I'm sorry I don't mean to waste anyones time. I really appreciate the help. Do I really need the update? Because if not I'm just going to leave it.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes you do need any and all Windows Updates, they are your security and actually are far more important than your AntiVirus and AntiMalware if you value your pc.

I would find a local shop or service to update it for you. If you downloaded the iso from the Microsoft download site and burned it to a bootable dvd, it whould have installed it for you so obviously some step was missed and unfortunately there are times on these forums where there is no substitute for a pair of eyes on the spot.


----------



## Taahirah (Jul 12, 2017)

Okay. Thank you for all your help. I really appreciate from everyone.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Glad to try and wish we could have gotten it for you.


----------

